# Kayak Tournment Cheater



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

This has been circulating for the last couple days. A kayak tournament angler has been caught cheating and committing fraud this weekend. Last year he showed up at a club tournament where I am a member and not only won the event, he also broke our club record for most inches ever caught. I remember as the results were being compiled he actually said something like " I just wanted to give you guys a lesson in fishing". The only subject he could teach a lesson in is arts and crafts. He used 3 specially modified tournament boards to make the fish appear longer.

http://www.northcarolinasportsman.com/details.php?id=5835


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes this has been very interesting to watch as it has unfolded, and from everything I've heard, couldn't have happened to a more deserving individual.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Saw this on another site and thought about posting it here. I'm glad you did. I'm usually really cautious about jumping on the public shaming bandwagon, but this is the sort of thing that should be spread pretty wide. I've seen it happen to one other guy on this forum. The guy's picture (of giant check with his name on it) is on the webs if you search hard enough.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

He is truly not a yak man or fisherman in my opinion


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

There is so much dishonesty in just all of them regardless and the reason I stopped doing these tourneys. Its fixed and that goes along with all the prizes at the end of the tourney to!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Even I can tell by looking at that bottom pic that fish is nowhere near 18...just look at the width of it...how long did it take them to figure this out?


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Im not sure about the tournament rules, but one would think that, at the least, he should be forced to forfeit and return all winnings back to the tournament directors or club. Especially since he was paid 'by check'
Also, its pretty obvious he's covering the head of every fish he photographs. No way those fish are over 17" The judges arent checking very close or theyre in on it too.
Of course just about any time theres an event with money on the line, someones going to cheat.


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

I am not sure but I think he has admitted guilt and is trying to avoid a criminal record. My club announced they recovered the winnings they paid him last July and they will be distributing the money to the rightful winners. He had been paid both the 1st place payout and the big fish pot.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

YAK_THE_FLIPPER said:


> I am not sure but I think he has admitted guilt and is trying to avoid a criminal record. My club announced they recovered the winnings they paid him last July and they will be distributing the money to the rightful winners. He had been paid both the 1st place payout and the big fish pot.



Yep looks like he's returned about 6k in winnings from the last year, has been crucified and permabanned from all kayak tourneys, deleted his Facebook and all other social media it looks like. Making an example out of him is an understatement. Sounds like he deserved it, probably scared the crap out of anyone who thinks about doing something like that again. What I thought was funny is that they KBF actually wrote into their rules they if you were caught cheating you'd be called out, name and all. Good idea and a very fair warning. Anything an individual decides to do after a warning like that is on them.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

These guys need to know that theres repercussion and/or persecution for cheating. (basically stealing)
People fish tournaments for fun and competition. There's absolutely no need for cheaters in any tournament and therefore need to be treated like the criminals that they are.
Glad someone followed through with this clown. 

While Im here.... can someone please direct me to a link or links regarding kayak bass tournaments. Im in Southewest Ohio

Thanks!


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

I am just getting into the sport. I actually don't even have my kayak yet but it should be in in the next 2 weeks.

I looked all over and the best one so far is https://kayakfishingohio.com/ and you have to be a member to fish a lot of the events. I went ahead and joined for the $45 and it included a T-shirt that they send to you.

First tournament is 5/14 for members only in AEP Ponds, east of Columbus. It is about a 2 1/2 drive for me I think so I am going to try to make it as long as I get my kayak before then and take it for a couple test runs. I am just north of Lebanon and plan to fish CC, Cowan and Armco Park once I get it. I will probably be fishing more on Mon, Tue and Wed as those are my days off. Let me know in a few weeks if you want to meet up some time.

Chris


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yuck. Cheaters suck. And cheating at fishing...well, I sure hope I never sink that low.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I can't recall exactly where I read it but this guy can face legal action. In Kentucky it is illegal and more or less is considered fraud. Sounds like he's trying to squirm his way out of a court date.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Good read: http://www.scout.com/outdoors/wired2fish/story/1664019-fishing-tournament-cheaters-seriously-man


----------



## nuckinfutzracing (Sep 20, 2010)

Somebody should feed him a fistful of treble hooks


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

nuckinfutzracing said:


> Somebody should feed him a fistful of treble hooks


Now that he is of course now banned from all of the kayak organizations in the region, I wonder if he will continue fishing recreationally. What would the reaction be from his former competitors if they recognized him out fishing in his kayak in public waters? I personally wouldn't have anything to say to him, but I imagine there are quite a few people that would love to confront him face to face if they had the chance.


----------



## HippieFishing (Jun 15, 2015)

robistro said:


> These guys need to know that theres repercussion and/or persecution for cheating. (basically stealing)
> People fish tournaments for fun and competition. There's absolutely no need for cheaters in any tournament and therefore need to be treated like the criminals that they are.
> Glad someone followed through with this clown.
> 
> ...


Here are the two tournament trails I know of:
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/
https://kayakfishingohio.com/


----------

